# Dog aggressive in car.



## Brian84 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok so here is my problem. My dog Xena is now almost a year and a half old. She used to have a lot of fear aggression towards other dogs or want to go after objects that are in motion. We have pretty much just about corrected that behavior. 
The one other problem is when she is riding in the car and someone walks by she goes nuts. She starts barking and attacking the windows. She's scared the heck out of a lot of people. Also when I go through a drive thru she acts like she's going to attack the person. She's never bitten anyone and she turns into a loving baby if you go to pet her. I'm afraid to take her anywhere now because its very embarassing and people probably think we have a mean out of control dog.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm no expert, but perhaps she's being territorial? I don't know how to correct this though. I'm sure others will know more.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Possibly just barrier frustration. This is about dogs in kennels but has some info: http://www.michiganpetfund.org/userfiles/file/Shelter Dogs.pdf


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My first GSD was like that. Unfortunately back then I didn't know enough about training to correct it. I had and still have a bit of an issue with 2 of my dogs when people come to my house. They bark not aggressively more toward the fear aggressive. Anyway what has worked wonders is threshold work. Now when someone comes over my female, Kiya will bark then run right over to the counter expecting treats. It's really pretty amazing. She is highly food driven so that helps but now she couldn't care less about who is here. I just had a new roof put in this weekend and the workers were walking back & forth in front of my door and no one barked. So I would think the same concept could work in the car. Getting the focus back on you and not what is outside. http://ahimsadogtraining.com/handouts/BAT-basics.pdf


----------

